# Briess Malt Extracts In Brisbane



## ashley_leask (4/1/11)

The Brew Shop and Grain and Grape now carry these, and I'd like to try it out as they have the lightest colour I've seen (2.0 SRM for the Pilsen ME and 3.0 for Wheat). I want to use these for Wits and Lagers and keep the colour as light as I can. 

Does anyone in Brisbane carry these or similar very light malt extracts?

Cheers,

Ash


----------



## Ross (4/1/11)

Will have all these & more in stock shortly.

cheers

Ross
CraftBrewer


----------



## ashley_leask (4/1/11)

Ross said:


> Will have all these & more in stock shortly.
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...




Excellent, I'll keep an eye out.


----------

